# Anyone Familiar With Pioneer VSX LX53 - Help Needed Please



## rollinson1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just bought a Pioneer Vsx LX53, setup to Samsung Tv and Bluray player no problem but can't get nothing ( Picture or Audio ) through Hdmi from my Marantz Dv 7001 Dvd player. Any Ideas please.
Thanks Paul


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Paul,
Make sure the Marantz is set to HDMI Output to yes. I am guessing you had it setup for Scart or Component so you might need to connect the Marantz via Composite or Component and get to the On Screen Display to select HDMI as the Video and Audio Output.
JJ


----------



## rollinson1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi thanks for the reply but it should be set to hdmi out as it was connected via hdmi to my old reciever, a Marantz Sr7001. I,m wondering wether it is a handshake issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you previously were using an HDMI AVR and thus the DVD Player was configured as such, perhaps it could be a Handshaking issue. However, it is more common on Blu-Ray Players. Just to make sure it is the case, connect the Marantz directly to the TV and see if you get Audio and Video when connected directly.

If you are still not getting anything when connected directly to the TV, then the Marantz is either broken or somehow the Settings got changed. With some DVD Players with HDMI, when the Components are also connected, the HDMI will not output. What Marantz Model is your DVD Player?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rollinson1 (Jan 2, 2010)

JJ I will try connecting straight to the TV and will let you know tomorrow as I am just about to go out. The model no is as stated Dv7001.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sometimes it is difficult for me to see the Forest through the Trees as evidenced in asking about the DVD Player Model when you clearly stated it on the first Post. With the number of Threads we get as Staff, sometimes I lose sight of the original Posts and for that I apologize. I hope the Marantz ends up functional.
DVD Players tend to have far fewer Handshaking issues as they do not have nearly as many Encryption Protocols that BDP's have.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rollinson1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi JJ
I connected the player to the Tv via Hdmi and got picture and sound no problem.Put it back through amp and nothing. I've tried it with Hdmi control on and off. I've tried it in Hdmi 1,2,3,4 & 5 nothing. I'm really beginning to think I've lost this player unless I set it up through optical and composite which I did'nt really want to do.:unbelievable:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You could always connect the HDMI directly to the TV and connect an Optical or Digital Cable to the Pioneer.
As it is not a Blu Ray Player and is a DVD Player, you are not losing any performance by not having HDMI handling Audio. Granted, you will have the extra step of switching the TV Input, but while not ideal is certainly a tolerable workaround.

I actually have my OPPO BDP-93 HDMI 1 Output (only one that has Marvell Qdeo Processing) connected directly to the TV and not the AVR. I do have HDMI 2 of the OPPO connected to my AVR, but with the Lossless Codecs that can only be retrieved with either HDMI or Multichannel Analog. However, I do have to switch TV Inputs. At the end of the day, you will still be able to use your Marantz and suffer no performance loss. If anything, it might be superior as HDMI tends to have higher levels of Jitter. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rollinson1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok JJ
Thanks for your input I truly appreciate it.
Thanks again Paul


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

My pleasure. Sorry your DVD Player and new AVR are not playing nicely.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## me888uk (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, I have just bought the LX53 and have been up all night getting it set up I have the sky box conneceted to the amp via HDMI and the sound through optical, however when i go to HDMI 1 the picture and sound come through the HDMI and no sound through the optical which i have in op 1 i have meen to the menu and set the HDMI 1 to set sound to Op 1 and still it comes through the hdmi any help. 

The second problem i have is i have the second HDMI out to a samsung in another room and cant seem to turn this on 

Mike


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

me888uk said:


> Ok, I have just bought the LX53 and have been up all night getting it set up I have the sky box conneceted to the amp via HDMI and the sound through optical, however when i go to HDMI 1 the picture and sound come through the HDMI and no sound through the optical which i have in op 1 i have meen to the menu and set the HDMI 1 to set sound to Op 1 and still it comes through the hdmi any help.
> 
> The second problem i have is i have the second HDMI out to a samsung in another room and cant seem to turn this on
> 
> Mike


Mike,
Why would you even want to use an Optical Cable when your Sat Box has HDMI and you are using it for Video? There usually is a way to force it into Optical when the Video is HDMI, but every AVR I have seen places a priority on HDMI. There are no advantages to using Optical in this instance.

As for the other Room, most AVR's do not offer Zone Support for HDMI. Are you sure the Pioneer offers this? 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## me888uk (Jul 21, 2011)

Well all sat boxes have optical out for a reason as they give the best sound quality above HDMI quality, and the old ONKYO 608 i have just replaced did allow to take the picture via HDMI and the sound via optical so anyone here who may know how to do it id love some help. 

If you enter into TV/Sat button and input sellect and as Optical is in here factory set and alter the vidio to HDMI4 where i have the sat it shows both the pic and the sound but the optical is not taking precendce as it should i noticed on an av forum one guy did the same as that and his worked so if any one can help id be obliged


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Did you get this sorted me888uk?

I'm considering a 2nd hand unit and I too have Sky Sat to hook up. Perhaps our US friends don't realise that in the UK the Sky HD box only outputs 5.1 over optical. The sound over the HDMI is only stereo. That may change one day but for now it's what it is. 

So I'd guess one would be looking at assigning the Optical in to the HDMI input so when the amp is put to HDMI it looks to the optical input for the 5.1 sound. Assigning of optical to a specific input is usually fine for things like CD or DVD players, but not sure if one can assign optical to HDMI.


----------

